
Almost half the jobs Americans thought were safe will soon be done by robots - xadxad
http://qz.com/127454/almost-half-the-jobs-americans-thought-were-safe-will-soon-be-done-by-robots/
======
dventimi
This notion that technology is responsible for inequality and unemployment
both now and in the future has been making the rounds lately, but it has got
to stop. So much about this is just flat out wrong, but just as bad is that it
helps the real villains shift the blame. Technological progress has been
making low-productivity jobs obsolete and replacing them with high-
productivity ones at least since the Industrial Revolution. In theory that's a
good thing since productivity growth is the source of societal wealth that is
supposed to raise living standards. The reality sometimes falls short of the
theory, but only because wealthy elites try to capture the gains for
themselves. Stop falling for the misdirection about "the robots taking our
jobs."

